# Sexiest man alive!



## SuperFlex (Dec 27, 2005)

Coming soon...


----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 27, 2005)

Crack is no longer in my supplement stack...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

*For the ladies...*

Ladies here is your chance of a lifetime! I will gladly show you my sexy nipples if you show me yours. This goes for butts as well...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

*Current split:*

Monday: Chest, Abs
Tuesday: Back, Abs
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: Delts, Calves, Abs
Friday: Arms, Abs
Saturday: Touch up work if I feel it's needed.
Sunday: Football


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 28, 2005)

*Just started it...*

Supplement stack for about 2-3 months:

*MORNING:*
UN ANIMAL PAK
UN JOINTMENT SUPPORT
EAS 100% WHEY OR MAX MILK PROTEIN
AMINOS
PROLAB CUTS II

*LUNCH:*
AMINOS
UN JOINTMENT SUPPORT
MAYBE A EAS 100%WHEY SHAKE

*PRE WORKOUT:*
EAS 100% WHEY
UNIVERSAL NUTRITION (UN) STORM (CREATINE)
UN M STAK
UN ANIMAL STAK 2
NUTRABOLICS AE2 (ARGININE ETHYL ESTER BLEND)
PROLAB CUTS II

*POST WORKOUT:*
EAS MAX MILK PROTEIN
UN JOINTMENT SUPPORT
AMINOS
NUTRABOLICS AE2

*BEDTIME:*
AMINOS
PROLAB ZMA
PROLAB CUTS II


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2005)

That's a shitload of sups...


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 29, 2005)

i used to stack up on supps worse than that. methoxy,ecdysterone,cellmass,noxplode,nitrix,amino tabs, tribulus, zma, animal pak, glutamine, weight gainer, lipo6,and animal cuts. this was last year. gotta strong stomach, but was too much money. but i didnt care i had it then. not now tho. so make with what u got.

methoxy 2000mg a day
ecdy, 1000mg a day
cellmass, post workout and bed
noxplode pre workout
nitrix, wake,post,bed
tribulus, wake bed
amino's, wake , pre, bed
animal pak, wake, mid afternoon
cuts, wake, noon
glutamine, wake, bed, pre, post, 5g each
lipo 6, 2 pills 2 hours after waking, 2 more at 2pm
weight gainer, 1 serving, 3x a day.

i know now this was too much and it was totally worthless too much overkill. haha. well owell.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's a shitload of sups...


 
I thought about adding more but what to add?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

*5'11*

Currently 278 big and beautiful lbs... 

54" Chest
18" 1/2 Cannons
18" 1/4 Calves
16" Forearms
30" Quads
38" Waist

Ready to start the Anabolic Solution diet!!! 

http://www.qfac.com/books/anabolic.html


----------



## GFR (Dec 29, 2005)

You need to do some serious  work on those arms bro.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You need to do some serious work on those arms bro.


 
Dude they're already illegal in 48 states! I have to keep them covered up when I'm in public...

19 3/4 when pumped...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> SEXIEST MAN ALIVE!?!?!


 
Well the term "MAN" being subjective here...

My vote goes to this guy!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well the term "MAN" being subjective here...
> 
> My vote goes to this guy!


 
Isn't that KEFE?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

*235lb. goal weight...*

Down from 281lbs. to 276lbs! in the three weeks I've been training again. Just 41lbs to go... There is definitly a visual difference already in both size and tone.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You need to do some serious work on those arms bro.


 
Foreman I thought about this post for some reason on the way to the gym. I wished I'd answered it differently.

*The right answer:*

 I need to do some serious work on everything...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 30, 2005)

*Motivation...*

http://media.putfile.com/yates-vs-big-lou
http://media.putfile.com/Kev1997
http://media.putfile.com/CORMIER-N-DISTURBED


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2005)

nipples


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 30, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> nipples


 
Yeah I'm gonna need more than that. And to think mine got hard...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

*Sample arm workout... (request)*

*TRICEPS:*

*1) French Presses* with straight-bar *4 sets      12-8 reps*
Take your first two sets as a primer for the final two. You want to get the blood flowing but stop a rep or two before failure. However that's NOT when it's stops being easy... *One your final two sets proform the following tri-set.*
*A) French Presses to positive failure*
*B) Now continue with French Presses but only in their negative portion. Lower the weight as you normally do but instead of presses it up in the normal fashion move the weight down toward your chest and press back up into the starting position and repeat until positive failure.*
*C) Finish by doing bench presses with the same weight*
The weight should never be put down or altered. Do as one set! On the final set perform two forced reps on the normal french press.

*2) Two-arm Overhead Dumbbell Extensions    3 sets    12-8 reps*

*3) ALTERNATE EACH WORKOUT. SOMETIMES USE BOTH...3 sets  15-8 reps*
*A) Cable Pushdowns with a rope *
At the bottom or each rep pull the rope apart. When this is no longer possible keep it together and pump out as many reps as possible.
*B) Cable Kickbacks*


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

*continued...*

*BICEPS:*

*1) Straight-bar Curls 4 sets 12-6 reps*
First two sets are once again primers... On your third set use a weight at which positive failure will fall in the 8-10 rep range. *For your final set use a weight where that rep range will now be 6-8 reps. On this set you'll need to load to bar in a fashion that will allow for a dropset*. I load from the beginning in this manner knowing my final set will be a drop. I usually use 5 tens on each side for example. Now on the final set go to positive failure and get two forced reps. Strip a ten and repeat. Keep doing so until you're one ten on each side! Yep, you're bis are now warmed up... 

*2) Your choice...*
*A)Incline Dumbbell Curls 3 sets 12-8 reps*
*B) Cable Curls across your body*
Flex for 30seconds after each set and stretch.

*3) SUPERSET!!!*
*A) Dumbbell Hammer Curls for 12-8 reps*
*B) Straight-bar Wrist Curls*


*USE THE PYRAMID SYSTEM!!!*


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 2, 2006)

*New split...*

*1) Chest, Delts*
*2) Back, Calves*
*3) Legs*
*4) Chest, Delts*
*5) Arms*
*Rest on days 6 and 7*. Changing it up because I want to thicken up my chest and delts like they used to be and even beyond... I'm going to go with fewer sets but twice a week. Keep it pumped!

Will also be starting the Anabolic Diet next Monday!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

lookin good so far !! I will try to follow along...I like your split..you've done this before with success??


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lookin good so far !! I will try to follow along...I like your split..you've done this before with success??


 
Thanks... I've got many of them. This just fits my schedule and what I looking for as of right now. I've tried the fewer sets and twice a week thing before and it gave me very solid results. Best of luck to you as well and work hard!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 2, 2006)

btw the Anabolic Diet can be downloaded for free off limewire.com. Just do a search for anabolic diet...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 7, 2006)

*New year goals...*

By years end...

- 245lbs. around 10%BF
- Arms flexed cold 19"
- Chest flexed cold 54" at 245lbs...
- Calves flexed cold 19"
- Waist 34"
- Quads flexed cold 32+"
- Clearly see the eight pack...

Very reasonable with consistant hard work.......


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 8, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Supplement stack for about 2-3 months:
> 
> *MORNING:*
> UN ANIMAL PAK
> ...


 
No longer in use do to starting a diet program. Stack was sold to my training partner...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 20, 2006)

Time to add cardio... 

*So here's my new split*:
Monday: Chest, *CARDIO*
Tuesday: Abs, Biceps, Forearms(hitting the ball even further)
Wednesday: Quads, Hamstrings
Thursday: Abs, Triceps, *CARDIO*
Friday: Delts, Calves
Saturday: Back, Abs, *CARDIO*
Sunday: Sit on the couch! Na, I'll probably be working...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 24, 2006)

Arms are now just over 19 1/4" cold. That's while losing fat...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 10, 2006)

*Molding perfection*

Here's my split...

Day 1 - Chest, Back
Day 2 - Legs
Day 3 - Delts, Triceps, Biceps
Day 4 - Rest

7 sets for chest, back, quads, and delts. 4-5 sets for everything else.
Cardio is a minimum of 3x per week.

Looking for muscle and body quality, not quanity... I'm at a point where I'm focusing on just getting back the size I've had and refining that.

I've done so many different splits it's crazy. So I'm trying one new to me.


----------

